# Should DanTheManMS be a Mod for the NDS Emu section?



## Jakob95 (Jun 6, 2009)

Who here thinks that Gbatemp should promote DanthemanMS to be a Mod in the Emulation section.  Because he knows so much about it and always helps people mainly only in the Emulation section lol.


----------



## redact (Jun 7, 2009)

who's dantheman...


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 7, 2009)

same question..
who is dantheman?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 7, 2009)

Is this him?
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=77908

If is, I really can't see how could he become a MOD at this point..This site doesn't work in a way that we promote people that are helpful and active in other communities and in other forums!

Ahhhh, I found him....
It's him: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=82470

Yeah, he's a great member, I wouldn't mind seeing him in a MOD position, but it's not my or yours call..


----------



## granville (Jun 7, 2009)

Was this guy's account screwed up or something? I know a DanTheMan over at Pocket Heaven forums. He's a mod there and a good guy. Dunno what happened to his account here, but i've seen him post here before.

EDIT- ah I see, it's the MS in his name. Yes, that's him. I really don't have a say in this matter anyways. He's a good guy and a mod elsewhere though if that means anything.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 7, 2009)

Im assuming its this guy http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=82470

Ive never heard of him before personally. But then again I dont frequent the forum sections hes active in.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 7, 2009)

Sorry I meant DantheManMS.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Jun 13, 2009)

Wait... what?

Um, yeah I'm the same guy as the SCDev mod and PocketHeaven mod, but still, this topic is kind of strange to see.

I'm flattered that some people would consider me mod material, but I'm sure the admins would contact me privately if they had any plans of the sort.  Thank you nevertheless.


----------



## X D D X (Jun 13, 2009)

He's really helpful around the DS section of the board. Would be great to see him as a mod.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 13, 2009)

Never heard of him. I recognize his Ava though.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 13, 2009)

I dont know. Admins decide whatever they want.


----------



## Jackreyes (Jun 13, 2009)

I can't say I've ever heard of him before...


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 13, 2009)

Yet again this is the admins call, and im sure that they have Dan under they watchful eye. 

There are a load of worth contenders for being a mod under the Wii section. WiiPower, BIG_MOE, and djtaz are a great help out there, but yet again this issue is beyond our control.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2009)

eh, he is a mod for every forum he belongs to. Give it to him.


----------



## clownz (Jun 21, 2009)

I think it sounds like a great idea, not sure if this post is too late. but from the sounds of it he sounds like a great guy.


----------



## GameSoul (Jun 21, 2009)

Why not? He's a mod in like 5 other places.


----------



## kobykaan (Jun 21, 2009)

Dan who? lol  






 @ Dan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I voted for who the heck is Dan  .. in my head lol!

and yeah Dan knows his stuff ...although he may not have enough hands left to mod yet another forum


----------



## Law (Jun 21, 2009)

Ultimately it's a decision left up to the staff, GBAtemp is not a democracy and the majority of user polls are close to worthless, whether it's electing somebody for staff, electing a member to be banished, or even asking for a member to be unbanned because members think the ban was unjustified.

If GBAtemp needs staff for that section, I'm sure he'll be taken into consideration, but the majority of what a mod does around here is just delete posts, just because you're a helpful member does not mean that you have to be staff.

It's not as if GBAtemp is lacking staff either, there are currently plenty of moderators who do a great job of policing the forums, but if you do see something they might have missed with their fine toothed combs, just use the report button.


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 13, 2009)

I guess a MOD could close this topic.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 14, 2009)

I gotta wonder why you made a topic like this...before even asking the dude if he *wanted* to be a moderator.  Seems kinda strange...and I voted maybe.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 6, 2009)

Who here thinks that Gbatemp should promote DanthemanMS to be a Mod in the Emulation section.  Because he knows so much about it and always helps people mainly only in the Emulation section lol.


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 14, 2009)

Just cause hes a mod on other forums doesnt mean he has to be one here..

Yes, he helps out a lot, but dont lots of other people.. (Elixirdream, MrFatso, Law, Kobykaan.. Just to name a couple..)

Lots of people help out a lot but it doesnt mean they should be mod..

If anything, there should be another section for Helpers or something.. Cause you cant just give a mod position to one person when theres a hell of a lot of other people who help out...



No offence to DanTheManMS, hes a great guy..


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 14, 2009)

I think curley pretty much summed it up...

mods should lock this now


guess I should be a mod too since I am a mod at like 3 other sites


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah Curley5959 is right on that one. Being really helpful is great, but doesn't automatically mean you are mod material.

Plus I suppose Dans hands are probably full enough if he mods like 5 other places!


----------



## funem (Aug 14, 2009)

mercluke said:
			
		

> who's dantheman...



A character in the Chuckle Brothers....


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 14, 2009)

I mean no harm with that comment.. I mean, Im a mod on another forum.. But I dont believe I should be one here.. I would like to be one (Wouldnt we all? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I help out quite a bit, but it doesnt mean Im mod material..

And if Dan is mod of 5 other forums, he would have his hands full..

I dont have anything against him.. Im merely saying if everyone that helped got a mod position, we'd all be mod...


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 14, 2009)

Anyway I agree with Joe88 this discussion is pretty pointless, it should be closed now.


----------



## zuron7 (Aug 14, 2009)

He was quite frequent when I joined.
Not so much now.


----------

